
Active escape of prey from predator vent via the digestive tract - seesawtron
https://www.cell.com/current-biology/fulltext/S0960-9822(20)30842-3
======
seesawtron
After being eaten by a frog, some aquatic beetles can survive for 24 hrs in
the digestive tract and escape intact from the frog's butt.

Video:

[https://twitter.com/casa_tuthill/status/1290319992609636360](https://twitter.com/casa_tuthill/status/1290319992609636360)

